# Matchstick models for hamsters



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

are they safe to make for hamsters ,and what happenes about the glue , i could make some really nice toys for them but i dont wanna hurt my lil boy by doing so ?????????? will they be safe


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

PVA glue is safe


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> PVA glue is safe


Coooooool thankyou ,, gonna start making something when i get back


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

And lollipop sticks would be best to use. I would imagine matchsticks would be fiddly to work with!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

school grade PVA or hot glue is safe

match sticks are a bit small and fidly, but could be great for adding detail to something made from lollypop sticks (or tea stirers)


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm good point about the matchsticks ,can you buy packs of lollipop sticks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you can, but tea stirrers are cheeper, i use these
1000 coffee tea drink stirrers, craft sticks | eBay


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you can, but tea stirrers are cheeper, i use these
> 1000 coffee tea drink stirrers, craft sticks | eBay


Ahhhhhh thankyou ,ive just orederd me a pack ,


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha enjoy! they are easy to cut with a pair of kitchen scissors too, just watch you dont cut yourself (not that i managed that :lol: )


----------

